# The Cheapest Filter And Inline Fan Online!!!!!



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone know of a super cheap place to get carbon filters and inline fans? I found this, Odorsok, and this, inline fan. Anyone know of a cheaper place? I need feedback asap as i'm having a smell problem and need something yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## Bubby (Oct 5, 2007)

:confused2: DIY:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11420
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17337

Don't know of any place that sells them.. my hydro shop sells only one kind for 200$+ -.-


----------



## dj_destroyer (Oct 5, 2007)

that odorsok looks like it would do the job but with so many How to's and DIY's on Carbon filters, why not make one for half the price?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

> why not make one for half the price?


Link, please. The odorsok is 35 bucks. It would cost around 60 to make my own.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

Home depot or lowes has those.  I boght mine just like that at HD for 24 bucks.  considering i didn't have to pay for shipping either i guess its much less.  then there is the price of gas to get to the box store so?  oh wait its just around the corner....

i made a carbon filter and it works great and is much cheaper than buying.  Try to find a place to get a large bag of carbon though.  Otherwise you will spend more on the darn carbon than the whole setup.  I have heard you can get large bags for cheeeeeeap.  i was not so lucky.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

i found this online http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100067594 i think its the samething as the link you have it's only 2 inches  bigger and cost $1 more


----------



## tazz (Oct 20, 2007)

Home depot sells inline fans for about $25


----------



## dutchpassion84 (Oct 23, 2007)

Take note that the 4" Suncourt Inductor inline fan they sell at HD is really only 40 CFM (the 80 CFM refers to the max boosted CFM, as it commonly serves as a booster fan in long heat ducting in homes.  I plan to get the 6", which costs only a little more and has a lot more power.  I'm also going to make my own active carbon air scrubber.  I've seen the OdorSok too and considered it, but I'm a little skeptical since it is only a FIBER filter (which is why it is so much cheaper than can filters).  It's my theory that a homemade can filter probably works better than an OdorSok.


----------

